# Games Plus PODs?



## JoeGKushner (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone on the EN World staff talk to Games Plus about stocking some of the POD products? I know that before the Medeival book was popular, they stocked it when the owners of that publishing line came in for a Games Day Event.


----------



## tensen (Aug 7, 2003)

I am not personally familiar with Games Plus.  Do you have contact information?

Dark Quest is currently arranging with as many stores as possible to carry our products.  We will be displaying a list shortly of the various stores that are carrying our Gnomes product and others in the future.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 8, 2003)

http://www.games-plus.com/

Guy I usualy talk to is Curt, he's one of the regular posters on En World and actually posted the first quarter of WoTC catalog.


----------



## thundershot (Aug 8, 2003)

Speaking of POD's... will the Tavern book that's on the main page right now come in one? Also, the Four Color to Fantasy (modern) and Big Book of Superpowers?


Thanks
Chris


----------



## tensen (Aug 8, 2003)

I believe the intent was for all products since Three Arrows for the King would all get their own print.


----------

